# Amp Help



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I am gonna buy 2 10" Audiobahn subs and I was wondering what amp and how many watts should I buy? I need the best I just need average quality any thoughts?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

not really familiar with audiobahn subs but i think it depends on the subs. what ohm is the sub? is it dvc or svc? rms? peak? sealed or ported enclosure?


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

dual 4ohm voice coil, 400 watt rms, I dunno the peak, and dunno


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

what is your goal? just plain loud or sound quality?


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

good sound quality I don't really care about it being loud.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

wire the subs in a series (1ohm) and get the
NINe.1 
that would give ya plenty of power and alot of head room if/when ya wanna upgrade


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

ok thanks.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *wire the subs in a series (1ohm) and get the
> NINe.1
> that would give ya plenty of power and alot of head room if/when ya wanna upgrade *


Wire the voice coils in PARALLEL and the speakers in PARALLEL, then use a class D mono channel amp, and you go bumpin away
Wiring in series will cause the impedance to be 8-16 ohms.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Make sure you dampin the trunk with something unless u want to have alot of rattling. mainly the rear deck and the inside of the trunk door. 
As far as amps...I've always like Infinity...I have had good results from Fosgate too (Kenwood, Kicker and MXP are good too) 
As far as power....the best rule of thumb is as long as you have an amp lower then your subs RMS your ok. Dont know what you have inside as far as highs, mids and lows but you dont want to drown everything out (that is if you want to go for clarity for all ranges of your music) 
Have fun....


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Wire the voice coils in PARALLEL and the speakers in PARALLEL, then use a class D mono channel amp, and you go bumpin away
> Wiring in series will cause the impedance to be 8-16 ohms. *


oops... yea... thats what i meant


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I was looking at this one, http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-XBbbwgM2fuQ/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=3&g=110&I=236T342&o=m&a=0&cc=01 and this rockford fosgate one, http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-XBbbwgM2fuQ/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=3&g=110&I=575300S&o=m&a=0&cc=01 which should I get?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

for that kinda money, i'd go with the NINe.1.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *
> As far as power....the best rule of thumb is as long as you have an amp lower then your subs RMS your ok. *


that amp is higher than my subs rms which is 400, the amp is 1200 I think. ?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

there is nothing wrong with head room. just adjust your gains so it doesnt distort and you'll be fine. you can wire your speakers to 4 ohms and that amp will put 309 watts rms into them... then later if you want to upgrade your subs, you can wire them to 1 ohm and get 1000 watts+ rms... all for the same price as that mtx


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

allright just making sure, thanks


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

dont forget you can always crack down the amp...most amps
its a preference thing and how much you want to spend.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

yea I ordered the NINe.1 it is supposed to ship out soon, when it does I will buy my subs.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

you'll be happy with it. if i could wire my subs to 1 ohm, i'd be all over it too


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I gotta buy a box or get it made cause I don't feel like making one than get all of it installed  , my friend used to do it but he moved.


----------

